# Weather/Water Report for SE corner of ND. Need some help.



## heyblue52 (Sep 30, 2003)

Can anyone shead any good light on the future weather forecast around Oakes, ND. Need all the help we can get. Seeing Upland or Waterfowl in the area?


----------

